
Living with perfect pitch and Synaesthesia – what it’s like - ohjeez
https://ljrich.wordpress.com/2014/04/29/living-with-perfect-pitch-what-its-really-like/
======
ksaj
Here is something remarkably similar. Diana Deutsche describing the Speech to
Song illusion (minus the frenetic near-OCD persistence of experience):
[http://deutsch.ucsd.edu/psychology/pages.php?i=212](http://deutsch.ucsd.edu/psychology/pages.php?i=212)

